# Rewinding Lionel Postwar Motor, Wire Gauge ?



## Railfan 8 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am looking on taking on rewinding the motors in 1. a 2065 4-6-4 config steamer 2 a 205 MoPac Alco Both are postwar Early 50's. I know the pros and cons of doing it but want the experience. The 2065 runs very jerky about 30 seconds and smells like the windings are burning the coating off of the wire or shorting out and then stops and wont run. The engines have been gone through, cleaned, lubed and checked for binding. Can anyone tell me what size wire is used for the field and armature in these motors.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I bought the three pack at Radio Shack of enamel coated wire. One roll will do a motor. I used green for the armature. Red is small, 30 I think and is good for e unit coils and track uncouplers. Michaels sells the wire in their jewelry isle.

The green is 26 gage.

Good Luck.

Time wise a project like that is not feasible for me. There is so much more to do. I tried it and learned a lesson.


----------



## Railfan 8 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks T-man I still have a Radio Shack close and 2 others in town 

I wanted to give it a try for the experience and satisfaction of getting the 2065 running again. It has been in the family since new and bought by my uncle that bought me my first AF 302AC in the early 50's 

Steve


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's a great video on rewinding an armature. The armature in the video is Marx, but I can't imagine there's alot of difference.





 

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Railfan 8 (Jan 14, 2015)

rk
Thanks for the video link Gave me some ideas for doing the armatures


----------

